# Browser zeigt nichts an



## Panzer_57 (10. Jul 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin mal wieder ratlos. Unter anderem weil das das erste Applet ist das ich schreibe.

Ich habe ein erstes Hello World Applet geschrieben, aber der Browser zeigt die Schrift nicht an. Ich hab alles genau so abgeschrieben wie es im Tutorial vorgegeben ist.

Sieht so aus:

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;

public class HelloWorldApplet extends Applet{
    @Override public void paint(Graphics g){
        g.drawString("Hello World!", 50, 25);
    }
}
```

Danke für die Hilfe

mfg Panzer


----------



## Jonnsn (10. Jul 2007)

richtig eingebunden?
sollte eigentlich gehen - bei mir gehts auch...
evtl stimmt was an deinem html nicht?!
was sagt denn die Java-Konsole?


----------



## Panzer_57 (10. Jul 2007)

Eingebunden hab ichs so:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Applet Tester</title>
</head>
<body>
<applet code="HelloWorldApplet.class" width="200" height="100"></applet>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Jonnsn (10. Jul 2007)

sollte gehen...
Kommt was in der Java-Konsole? (rechts unten in der Taskleiste das Java-Symbol > rechtsklick > Konsole)


----------



## Panzer_57 (10. Jul 2007)

Es liegt nicht am Java-Code. Irgendwas stimmt mit dem Browser oder der HTML Datei nicht.


----------



## Jonnsn (10. Jul 2007)

Panzer_57 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es liegt nicht am Java-Code. Irgendwas stimmt mit dem Browser oder der HTML Datei nicht.



Mit oben stehendem code stimmt jedenfalls alles - ja...
was ist es denn für ein browser? Evtl noch eine andere Version des Applets im cache? Oder wird Java evtl geblockt? Letzteres sollte einstellbar sein - je nach Browser. Für den IE kann man es glaube ich bspw auch mit Tools wie XP-Antispy einstellen...


----------



## Panzer_57 (11. Jul 2007)

> Für den IE kann man es glaube ich bspw auch mit Tools wie XP-Antispy einstellen...



Das ist leider schon eingestellt.[/list]


----------



## Jonnsn (11. Jul 2007)

1)  IE
> Extra > Internetoptionen...> Sicherheit > Internet > Stufe anpassen > Microsoft-VM > Java-Einstellungen > Hohe oder Mittlere Sicherheit auswählen ( "Java deaktivieren" verhindert natürlich Applets)

Firefox unter:
> Extras > Einstellungen > Web-Features > Java aktivieren

Opera:
> Extras > Einstellungen> Multimedia > Java aktivieren

2)   werden Java-Applets  (also *.class-Dateien) evtl von einer Firewall blockiert??


----------



## Panzer_57 (11. Jul 2007)

Hab gerade die Fehlermeldung vom Browser gelesen: class Applet.HelloWorldApplet not found. Ich weiß aber nicht wieso er sie nicht findet...


----------



## Jonnsn (11. Jul 2007)

deswegen hab ich gefragt - was sagt denn die Konsole ;-)
Nach deinem Code muss die class datei im selben verzeichnis liegen wie die HTML datei die das Applet aufruft...


----------



## Panzer_57 (11. Jul 2007)

Tut sie ja, ist das der Fehler?


----------



## Jonnsn (11. Jul 2007)

Nein wenn sie woanders wäre, wäre es der Fehler....

Wenn der code="HelloWorldApplet.class"
und der Dateiname bzw der Name deiner public class wirklich genau übereinstimmen - dann SOLLTE es gehen ... :?


----------



## Panzer_57 (11. Jul 2007)

Kurz gesagt keiner hat eine Ahnung was es sein könnte...

Trotzdem danke für den Versuch


----------



## Jonnsn (11. Jul 2007)

keiner kann ich mir hier fast nicht vorstellen ;-)
Allerdings warte ich bezüglich Applets anderswo auch noch auf Hilfe...


----------



## merlin2 (11. Jul 2007)

Applets laufen bei mir nur selten. Deshalb verzichte ich auf sie. :cry:


----------



## Panzer_57 (19. Jul 2007)

Würde ich auch gerne, aber ich kenne keinen anderen weg eine Java-Klasse in eine HTML-Datei einzubinden...

Kann da vl jemand Hilfe anbieten?


----------

